# Surfside Surf Sunday morning- they were there!



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked up some croaker early on 61st and hit sea wall between the rocks and nothing, water was decent and not much grass but no trout! Loaded up and went to SS around Ernie's. We were back in the water by 8:45 and started catching, water was stained with patches of green mixed in, grass would come and go. Really nice and relaxing out there and hardly no one on the beach, I thought it would crowded but waders were few and far between! We were outa there by noon, I finished with 9 and lost that many easy, buddy finished with 4. We shoulda had two limits no prob, fish were there, we just lost several and missed a lot of hook ups Lol...we don't fish with croaker much but It sure is fun! We both had a few big trout and threw back some dinks also. Had a good time, I'm surprised there weren't more people taking advantage of the good conditions! Git-Bit!


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Nice catches!! Lesson learned that it pays to move several miles when the bite is slow hey? I need to follow that rule more.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice catch! Fishing croaker is tricky I lost more than I caught until I had a buddy show me a few tricks.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

where did you get croaker? I couldnt find any and scmidty said theyve had trouble getting them this year...


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

big D. said:


> where did you get croaker? I couldnt find any and scmidty said theyve had trouble getting them this year...


We got them on 61st next to the Valero about 5:45am, everybody else was out and they pobley ran out by 6:30 I'm sure.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

X2!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Are y'all just free lining them in the surf?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great catch. Congrats.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang we fished around the condo/hotel on the water with silver spoon and I only caught e keeper trout.. Caught multiple drinks but no keepers.. Seemed like the bite turned off around 9:30


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Way to put it on'em buddy!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> Dang we fished around the condo/hotel on the water with silver spoon and I only caught e keeper trout.. Caught multiple drinks but no keepers.. Seemed like the bite turned off around 9:30


Dang phone 3 keeper.. Was my second time to wade the surf! Had a blast and am thinking about running down again one day this week

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Are y'all just free lining them in the surf?


No, using a 4/0 circle hook on a 12" mono leader to a swivel then a couple red beads then a 1/4 oz slip sinker. Just a short Carolina rig bumped on the bottom. 
Hey Dan, I know you didn't let these nice surf conditions get by without gettin waist deep Lol!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> No, using a 4/0 circle hook on a 12" mono leader to a swivel then a couple red beads then a 1/4 oz slip sinker. Just a short Carolina rig bumped on the bottom.
> Hey Dan, I know you didn't let these nice surf conditions get by without gettin waist deep Lol!


Sure enough didn't!


----------



## BeelinerGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

Which gut are you finding the trout?


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Croaker more than shrimp? Might help stay below grass I suppose.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've never seen anybody rig croaker Carolina style. I always tie my mono to a little chatter box then flouro leader to the hook. Freelined


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> I've never seen anybody rig croaker Carolina style. I always tie my mono to a little chatter box then flouro leader to the hook. Freelined


basically the same concept.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

BeelinerGuy said:


> Which gut are you finding the trout?


Found mine in the 2nd. (wade,1st,2nd)


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trout fellas!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ours were in the first gut, water was pretty dirty for the most part. If it's not shoulder to shoulder move around when you are wading, ease down the beach at different depths looking for sign. I felt some deep potholes and started catching, turned around and marked a spot on the dunes and stayed there.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> I've never seen anybody rig croaker Carolina style. I always tie my mono to a little chatter box then flouro leader to the hook. Freelined


Done it both ways. Depends on where u are fishing (water depth and current primarily)


----------

